# ryzen 3 2200g vega 8 graphics



## clawhammer (Oct 7, 2019)

I cant seem to get this to work as after i install the drm-kmod and add kld_list="amdgpu" to rc.conf after the freebsd boot screen the monitor go blank. turning off the frame buffer doesnt help.


----------



## shepper (Oct 7, 2019)

This wiki has some additional steps that are not listed in your post.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics


----------



## clawhammer (Oct 7, 2019)

shepper said:


> This wiki has some additional steps that are not listed in your post.
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics



Ive been there and have done all that. I also followed the freebsd.org documentation.


----------



## shepper (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm running the same APU in OpenBSD current.
http://daemonforums.org/showpost.php?p=67112&postcount=125
My understanding is that the firmware is bundled with the module.  I would review your dmesg to see if it recognized and the firmware loaded.  Also  /var/log/Xorg.0.log for other errors
In OpenBSD I had to tweak the mouse cursor to a software cursor but otherwise, it runs well.


----------



## clawhammer (Oct 7, 2019)

shepper said:


> I'm running the same APU in OpenBSD current.
> http://daemonforums.org/showpost.php?p=67112&postcount=125
> My understanding is that the firmware is bundled with the module.  I would review your dmesg to see if it recognized and the firmware loaded.  Also  /var/log/Xorg.0.log for other errors
> In OpenBSD I had to tweak the mouse cursor to a software cursor but otherwise, it runs well.


when I i read dmesg without the driver loaded it recogninzes it as a ryzen 3 cpu but once i load the driver the screen goes blank and I cant read the dmesg.


----------



## shepper (Oct 7, 2019)

Unless it's frozen, you should be able to access a VT with <CTL-ALT-F3> and read the dmesg.  Also /var/log/Xorg.0.log is retained so should be accessible without the driver being loaded.


----------

